# California ambulance cert practice exam



## eman00

i was looking for the AMR driving exam that pretty much had the exact same questions that were on the DMV exam, i've used it before to renew my ambulance cert, but today when i looked for it for a friend, i couldn't find it. i tried searching for it on google but came up with nothing. by some chance, do any of you know the new link of the site or if anyone copied the questions with the answers? your help would be much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## DesertMedic66

http://web.archive.org/web/20090215054021/http://www.amr-evoc.com/evoc/dmv/

Only has the questions and possible answers. The correct answers are not given on that link.


----------



## SoCalEMS

Spent all last night looking for the site too and no luck...guess they took it down  :censored:


----------



## Anonymous

no luck here either, just the archived one posted by firefite.


----------



## DesertMedic66

The AMR website for that test has been down a couple of months.


----------



## eman00

thanks for the link firefite! that helps out a lot.


----------



## SoCalEMS

Just found this website which has the questions and answers 


Click on the "study" tab and it should start right up


----------



## SoCalEMS

http://www.flashcardexchange.com/flashcards/view/1556674


----------



## Anonymous

SoCalEMS said:


> http://www.flashcardexchange.com/flashcards/view/1556674



Much Appreciated brother.


----------



## Ip man

Thanks Socal EMS. You are a life saver. I'm taking the test on friday. Trying hard to find a job right now but it's not as easy as I thought.


----------



## Chan

The test itself is extremely easy, its pretty much common sense.


----------



## SoCalEMS

Ip man said:


> Thanks Socal EMS. You are a life saver. I'm taking the test on friday. Trying hard to find a job right now but it's not as easy as I thought.



How'd you do on the test?


----------



## pinon

*CA Ambulance cert. Practice Test*

Anyone Know of an places i can take some practice test for the California Ambulance DMV practice test or know of what they ask i have the blue handbook but i just wanted to know if anyone knew about what they ask on the test or any sites where i can take practice test.


----------



## DesertMedic66

pinon said:


> Anyone Know of an places i can take some practice test for the California Ambulance DMV practice test or know of what they ask i have the blue handbook but i just wanted to know if anyone knew about what they ask on the test or any sites where i can take practice test.



Look at the first page and there are links to the questions


----------



## Ewok Jerky

ADL Test is super easy. Read your blue book and don't stress, getting your green card will be more difficult than passing your test.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q

beano said:


> ADL Test is super easy. Read your blue book and don't stress,* getting your green card* will be more difficult than passing your test.


----------



## JPINFV

Mountain Res-Q said:


>




The little girl with pig tails being dragged along always makes me laugh. It's one of those, "What was the person designing the sign thinking when he made that?" things.


----------

